# Cast Member, Free Tickets For Family?



## cleblanc

We Have A Relative Who Is A Cast Member At Disney World. My Mother-in-law Wants Us To Call Him About Free Tickets That She Says He Is Suppose To Be Able To Give To Family. Before I Call Him I Would Like To Know If This Is True. Does Anybody Know? If So Is There A Limit On How Many Tickets And For How Many Days? We Are A Family Of 6 And Are Going For 7 Days.


----------



## LoriS

As a cast member, we do receive tickets that we can give family, or anyone for that matter. The number the cast member get depend on the number of dependents. If there are no dependents, they would get 2 tickets twice a year. We also get a pass that allows us +3, or the number of dependents into the park 12 times a year. But also depending on years of service and status of the cast member, things may be a little different.

I will be very honest with you, I hoard my tickets and do not give them out very freely. I would highly doubt you will be able to get freebies for a family of 6 for 7 days. That would pretty much wipe me out of tickets, and I have been a CM for 11 years, and have been saving my tickets. LOL


----------



## RabFlmom

And if a CM is going to get you into the park using their pass they have to be at the gate when you go into the park.  It is hopper admission and once they get you nto the park they do not have to be with you when you change parks etc.  Very few would be able to get more than 2 or 3 in the park at a time.


----------



## seashoreCM

If you are going for four or more days it is not worthwhile for a CM to let you in on just a few of the days. That will save you only a coupl'a bucks off of your ticket budget given the ticket you have to buy for the rest of the days.

Disney hints: http://members.aol.com/ajaynejr/dispass.htm


----------



## twinklebug

I don't know how close you are to your CM relative, but it doesn't sound like you talk with them more than once a year. If that is the case, if it were me, I'd be VERY hesitant to ask them for passes, or even to let me through the gate using one of their earned days (there is a limited number of times they can do this per year, and a limit of 3 people each time in addition to themselves.) Free entry to the park is a bonus of working for Disney, but it's also a non-reportable part of their income - one reason many CMs work for Disney in the first place.

I have heard that CMs can purchase passes at a small discount through their backlot (name?) store, but the savings isn't substantial. Were it me, I think to call my relative and ask about these would be okay, and if they were to offer a free pass/entry I'd consider it a very gracious offer.


----------



## newyork1114

I am a bit confused, My brother in law works for ESPN an affiliate of Disney. He and other employees receive from time to time "Complimentary Passports". his name is on the back, of course he is always working and hasn't been able to use them. I am going to Tampa on March 07 so he gave me 4 passes to use. On the back 2  passports say "In Florida present this ticket at any main entrance turnstile for a 1 day park hopper pass"... 2 say "in Florida exchange this ticket at Guest Relations Window for a 1 day park hopper pass"...
I will have my Grandchildren with me 10, 12, 14 years of age. he swears anyone he gives them to can use them but I don't want to get up to the gate with 3 kids to be told I can not use them or that my brother in law whose name is printed on the back needs to be with us. I don't want the kids let down like that.
Does any one have any information at all about these?
I tried to call the ticketing office and have gotten no positive answers.
Also, the letter and guidelines that came with the passports is confusing. It says main entrance admission passes will allow 4 guests in on one pass. Are the passports that state take to the Main entrance what they are talking about?
Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.
I leave in 10 days..yikes..


----------



## newyork1114

I am a bit confused, My brother in law works for ESPN an affiliate of Disney. He and other employees receive from time to time "Complimentary Passports". his name is on the back, of course he is always working and hasn't been able to use them. I am going to Tampa on March 07 so he gave me 4 passes to use. On the back 2  passports say "In Florida present this ticket at any main entrance turnstile for a 1 day park hopper pass"... 2 say "in Florida exchange this ticket at Guest Relations Window for a 1 day park hopper pass"...
I will have my Grandchildren with me 10, 12, 14 years of age. he swears anyone he gives them to can use them but I don't want to get up to the gate with 3 kids to be told I can not use them or that my brother in law whose name is printed on the back needs to be with us. I don't want the kids let down like that.
Does any one have any information at all about these?
I tried to call the ticketing office and have gotten no positive answers.
Also, the letter and guidelines that came with the passports is confusing. It says main entrance admission passes will allow 4 guests in on one pass. Are the passports that state take to the Main entrance what they are talking about?
Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.
I leave in 10 days..yikes..


----------



## twinklebug

newyork1114 said:


> Does any one have any information at all about these?
> *I tried to call the ticketing office and have gotten no positive answers.*
> Also, the letter and guidelines that came with the passports is confusing. It says main entrance admission passes will allow 4 guests in on one pass. Are the passports that state take to the Main entrance what they are talking about?
> Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.
> I leave in 10 days..yikes..



I'm confused... you called Disney and they told you you can't use them?
There are so many different passes both purchased and comped it's mind boggling. Some require that the CM be there, some don't.
To my understanding, If you _are _allowed to use them then first you head to the ticketing booth and there they exchange the passes for 4 turnstyle passes.


----------



## taximomfor4

What you have to watch out for is: many of the complimentary one-day passes may  NOT BE UPGRADED.  So if you were going to use them for one day of a 7-day trip, you only saved $2 (the price to add a 7th day to a 6-day ticket).  

Yes, we had this happen.  Sometimes it will say on the ticket "Comp" or "Complimentary" and/or "No cash value."

Beth


----------



## MyManGoofy!

newyork1114 said:


> I am a bit confused, My brother in law works for ESPN an affiliate of Disney. He and other employees receive from time to time "Complimentary Passports". his name is on the back, of course he is always working and hasn't been able to use them. I am going to Tampa on March 07 so he gave me 4 passes to use. On the back 2  passports say "In Florida present this ticket at any main entrance turnstile for a 1 day park hopper pass"... 2 say "in Florida exchange this ticket at Guest Relations Window for a 1 day park hopper pass"...
> I will have my Grandchildren with me 10, 12, 14 years of age. he swears anyone he gives them to can use them but I don't want to get up to the gate with 3 kids to be told I can not use them or that my brother in law whose name is printed on the back needs to be with us. I don't want the kids let down like that.
> Does any one have any information at all about these?
> I tried to call the ticketing office and have gotten no positive answers.
> Also, the letter and guidelines that came with the passports is confusing. It says main entrance admission passes will allow 4 guests in on one pass. Are the passports that state take to the Main entrance what they are talking about?
> Any and all help will be greatly appreciated.
> I leave in 10 days..yikes..



You are talking about 2 different things here.

The white plastic card with his name on it is a comp ticket. It is basically a one day park hopper. When you get to the turnstile and present it - they will give you the paper ticket that you will use to go park to park as well as get your Fastpasses with. He does not need to be with you for this ticket. His name is on there because they are his issued comp tickets and will be tracked as being used. Typically you get a limited amount of these usually 2 times a year.

The other ticket you are speaking of is the Main Gate pass. This is the pass where the CM will need to be with you. This pass should state somewhere on it how many can get in for each use. For example - I am a single person with one child so my main gate says that I can get in 3 other people besides myself for day. (Again - park hopper). Again, this changes based on the CM's number of claimed dependents as well as seniority. There are a limited number of times you can use your main gate in a year based on your work status (ft/pt/seasonal) as well as your seniority.

Does this help?


----------



## newyork1114

twinklebug said:


> I'm confused... you called Disney and they told you you can't use them?
> There are so many different passes both purchased and comped it's mind boggling. Some require that the CM be there, some don't.
> To my understanding, If you _are _allowed to use them then first you head to the ticketing booth and there they exchange the passes for 4 turnstyle passes.



I called on 2 differant days, the first day I was told I had to take them to guest services, I called a second time because on the back of the tickets 2 say take to guest services and 2 say take to the main gate. So the second time I was told that the CM had to meet me. at the gate and that didi not sound right either. The passports look like the ones listed at the bottom two rows of this page listed under them is 2005 Team Disney comps. http://allearsnet.com/tix/tixcomp.htm


----------



## newyork1114

yes it does, these are not plastic they are shiny business card material like the ones at the bottom of this page http://allearsnet.com/tix/tixcomp.htm

2005 Team Disney comps


----------



## newyork1114

twinklebug said:


> I'm confused... you called Disney and they told you you can't use them?
> There are so many different passes both purchased and comped it's mind boggling. Some require that the CM be there, some don't.
> To my understanding, If you _are _allowed to use them then first you head to the ticketing booth and there they exchange the passes for 4 turnstyle passes.



I called on 2 differant days, the first day I was told I had to take them to guest services, I called a second time because on the back of the tickets 2 say take to guest services and 2 say take to the main gate. So the second time I was told that the CM had to meet me. at the gate and that didi not sound right either. The passports look like the ones listed at the bottom two rows of this page listed under them is 2005 Team Disney comps. http://allearsnet.com/tix/tixcomp.htm


----------



## MyManGoofy!

newyork1114 said:


> I called on 2 differant days, the first day I was told I had to take them to guest services, I called a second time because on the back of the tickets 2 say take to guest services and 2 say take to the main gate. So the second time I was told that the CM had to meet me. at the gate and that didi not sound right either. The passports look like the ones listed at the bottom two rows of this page listed under them is 2005 Team Disney comps. http://allearsnet.com/tix/tixcomp.htm





I didn't realize the comp tickets looked different based on where you worked. Same principal as my comps though. Only a Main Gate pass would require your BIL to be there with you.


----------



## Debbid16

Does anyone know if the complimentary hopper passes that employees get also provide free parking into the parks?


----------



## friendofgusgus

No. Parking is not included on a comp ticket. With a comp ticket, you are the same as any other guest holding a one-day pass. Your admission and/or park hopping is free but the ticket does not entitle you to any special privileges.

In my experience, employees do not pay for parking since they have a parking sticker on their vehicle. Since I am guessing that the employee would not be driving you in her or her own personal vehicle, you would still have to pay for parking.  

I should add that all of my CM friends are salaried/management, so I do not know if hourly employees are issued a parking sticker as well.


----------

